# Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zensur



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

Um den Thread hier gehts hier, viel Spaß beim kommentieren und diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156075


----------



## borland (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

moin,

ein guter weg sich auch mal zu bedanken, für die arbeit, für die zeit die hier seitens des / der betreiber eingebracht wird.
natürlich aber auch an die member, ohne die kein board funktioniert.

das ab ist eine fast unendliche quelle an sehr guten infos die unserer hobby / unsere passion bereichert.

man(n) kann auch ohne ab - angeltechnisch - leben, aber das wär nicht halb so gut...


in diesem sinne

gruß

b.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

Sehr schön beschrieben. Auch wenn ich schon 2mal mit mir gerungen habe das Forum zu verlassen, kommt man am Ende doch nicht ohne das AB aus. Es gibt immer wieder Leute die einen den Spaß verderben können, aber ein großer Teil lernt man doch zu schätzen. 

Ich habe mich einmal etwas über eine Moderator geärgert, was aber alles nix tragisches war. Eine Pn und es war geklärt. Die Jungs machen bei einem Forum dieser größe eine super Job. Danke dafür

mfg Flo


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

Zuerst mal Danke fürs Lob - hört das gesamte Modteam, die Redaktion und die Betreiber immer gerne...

Zu dem hier:


> Liest sich ja fast wie ein Abschieds- oder Schlusswort


Ganz im Gegenteil, soll die klare Ansage sein, dass wir uns das weder von Mißgünstlern aus der Branche noch von den Stressern im Forum kaputtmachen lassen....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

Ich sehe fast garkeine Probleme xD...Ich frage mich auch,weshalb immer wieder aus den kleinsten Dingen der Grösste Aufschrei erfolgt,es sind nicht die Mods oder das Board es sind die Leute alle zusammen und Scheiss Zensur hin oder her...manchmal muss das sein!Ich fühle mich hier Pudelwohl und finde nichts,worüber sich auch nur ansatzweise Lohnt,zu meckern.

Danke dem Bord!


----------



## scripophix (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

Eine nette und lesenswerte Zusammenfassung, Note 1-, leider keine 1 bei mir, da ein wenig zu sehr redaktionell und betreiberlich bebrillt. Denn Meinung trifft Hobby (passt gut) ist die eine Seite, die andere lautet Kommerz trifft Freizeit (passt gut für den Kommerz = gute Umsätze, passt aber nicht auf Freizeitkommentatoren wg. Schleichwerbung und Störung der Inserenten und rechtlicher Grenzen...)... - so müsst ihr doch tatsächlich Einschränkungen einführen (User-Benimmregeln, werbt nicht unzulässig in Postings etc.) und begrenzt damit erstaunlicherweise die Meinungsvielfalt. Uff, war das kompliziert?!

Sagen will ich im Ergebnis, dass die Restrikitionen euch bisher gut gelungen sind, sogar positiv umgesetzt, man(n) gewöhnt sich daran. Manchmal sehr gelungenes Anleiten, manchmal sehr leise und dezent (Kompliment an Meeresangler-Schwerin für sein Schleichwerbungs-Handling bei mir, war mir nicht bewußt, hat er offenbar gemerkt), manchmal polterig und vermeintlich aggressiv (da fällt mir Thomas9904 ein, aber 'der Arme' muss sich ja durchsetzen...), dann offen und in der Sache beteiligt. Das ist gut.

Prügeln indessen müssen wir alle uns mehr oder weniger. Interessant sind die Beiträge mit Feuer in der Sache, mit Emotionen, provokante Meinungen und Sonderlichkeiten. Die wühlen auf und bringen Reaktionen. Einer meiner Lieblings-Schriftsteller aus der Heinrich Heine-Zeit, nämlich Ludwig Börne, schrieb: *Die Meinung ist die Küche, worin alle Wahrheiten abgeschlachtet, gerupft, zerhackt, geschmort und gewürzt werden.*

Und genau das will ich als Leser: Zerhacken (und zerhackt werden), andere zerhackt sehen, ich will konträre Positionen. Das meine ich übrigens ausschließlich positiv! Und ich will Tipps und Tricks, will Erfolge anderer lesen, Bilder sehen und im Ergebnis die Begeisterung (auch der Moderatoren wie bei unserem Lolland-Eingeborenen) spüren und sehen.

Dazu gehört:
- Die rechtlichen Probleme interessieren mich einen feuchten Kehricht (bei allem Verständnis für die Probleme des Medienrechts);
- die klaren Statements Pro/Kontra gehören für mich einschließlich Ross und Reiter dazu, auch wenn der Moderator 'Schleichwerbung' knirscht;
- die bunte Werbung in Bannerform akzeptiere ich wie beim Fernsehen - dort zappe ich weg, hier klicke ich nicht drauf (anders bei der speziellen Preiswerbung in Textform, die interessiert mich durchaus);
- die Statuten der Redaktion finde ich nett, indessen behaupten das alle irgendwie von sich und glauben tu ich eigentlich keinem mehr, warum also euch(?);
- die Themenvielfalt ist genial und
- hier haben echt viele gute Leute viel Gutes (und eher wenig Schlechtes) zu sagen... - und das macht Laune.

So, das reicht für jetzt. Nur noch eine Definition zum Abschluss:

*Angeln: die einzige Art der Philosophie, von der man, wenn man Glück hat, satt werden kann.*

Irgendwie scheint das auf dieses Board auch zuzutreffen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*



> - die Statuten der Redaktion finde ich nett, indessen behaupten das alle irgendwie von sich und glauben tu ich eigentlich keinem mehr, warum also euch(?);



Vielleicht deswegen??


> Würden wir solche Schoten drehen, würden uns zig/tausende Member im Forum das um die Ohren hauen.


----------



## scripophix (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

dann fange ich mal an: 

ich finde in dem beitrag die schleichwerbung für eure anwaltskanzlei einfach daneben.

für die schote kannst du dir gerne eine verwarnung erteilen - würd ja jeder andere auch riskieren.

von 'schotenfrei' seh ich nix, sorry, aber geld verdienen und geschäftspartner protigieren scheint mir bei euch durchaus geläufig, auch wenn hier anderes behauptet wird.

tzzz, tzzz, tzzzz...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*



> ich finde in dem beitrag die schleichwerbung für eure anwaltskanzlei einfach daneben.


Kann man als Schleichwerbung sehen, muss man aber nicht. Eine gute Anwaltskanzlei gehört leider heute unabdingbar zu einem Forum unserer Größe..

Seit wir die aber im Impressum haben und ab und zu mal (wie in dem Artikel hier) drauf hinweisen, haben wir viiiiiel weniger Ärger mit Anwälten anderer Leute und Firmen..


----------



## auborne (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

Ich fände gut wenn man im AB-Chat mal wieder das Profil angucken könnte.

Früher ging das heute geht es nicht mehr|gr:

Wäre schön wenn man das wieder ändern könnte


----------



## Bausi (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

Nun denn, es ist ein schmaler Grat: die Meinungsfreiheit endet bekanntlich dort, wo Persönlichkeitrechte Dritter berührt werden!

Ich bin ja wirklich hier "on board" schon ein recht alter Hase und habe aufgrund dessen mit großem Interesse den gesamten Beitrag auf der Startseite gelesen.
Aus persönlicher Sicht kann ich sagen, dass ich mich bereits wegen zweier unterschiedlicher Sachverhalte hilfesuchend an die Moderatoren gewandt habe und kann daher sagen, dass ich freundlich, zuvorkommend und mein Vortrag mit Ernsthaftigkeit behandelt wurde. 
Zusammenfassend kann ich aus diesem Grund bemerken, dass seitens der Betreiber auch auf die Meinung eines einzelnen Mitgliedes großer Wert gelegt wird. Natürlich nur dann, wenn man die Problematik nüchtern, sachlich und ohne Polemik vorträgt!

Ich kann mich nur ganz herzlich bei dem gesamten Team bedanken und wünsche uns allen noch eine tolle Zeit miteinander!

Liebe Grüße
vom Bausi


----------



## Ademos (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

Da ich hier neu bin und seit einigen Stunden in den letzten Tagen das Forum intensiv durchforstet habe, werde ich mich aufgrund meines Newbie-Status zu den Inhalten erstmal nicht äussern. Einzig was ich persönlich zu bemerken habe ist das Design (der erste Eindruck zählt nunmal auch), aber vielleicht geht das nur mir so, die Zeiten sind mittlerweile doch recht gut voran geschritten um Foren ein schönes Design, passend zu jedem Fachgebiet, zu gestalten. Sicher hängt das immer von der jeweiligen Zeit des/der Admin/s ab (kenn ich zu gut als Programmierer), aber ich denke, dass das Lesen durchaus einfacher und entspannter gemacht werden kann, wenn etwas noch am Design gefeilt wird. Ansonsten gefällt mich das Forum bis jetzt sehr gut und hoffe, dass es weiter am Leben gehalten wird. 

Gruß
Ade


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

Wird es (am Leben gehalten), und am Design sind wir dran..


----------



## BigGamer (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und am Design sind wir dran..


 
Was genau soll denn gemacht werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard, von 2000 bis heute, zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Zen*

Ne Designänderung, einfachere Navigation, schnellere Ladezeiten, weniger Serverlast, modernere Werbeformen...


----------

